# Bepanthen and nappies



## wannabewillow

Hi there
Was just wondering if anyone could advise me. Have just bought my first lot of re-usable nappies and in the instruction leaflet, it states not to use 'greasy or oily nappy ointments'. I was just wondering if this includes Bepanthan as this seems to be the only thing that keeps LO's bot as clean as a whistle. If Bepanthan is not possible, can anyone recommend a good alternative. Sudocreme and Metanium seem to disagree with her. Any advice greatly received.
Joanne x:hugs:
PS, clicked on a Weenotions link, how lovely are they?!?


----------



## Rachel_C

Bet you won't need nappy cream with lovely cloth! :thumbup: Cloth nappies are more breathable and have no chemicals so I've found them much better for Leyla's skin. If you do need to use cream, if you put a fleece liner in the nappy it will cope with the grease without ruining the nappy. Also, when possible you can leave the cream to be absorbed before putting a new nappy on.

If you're BF, a bit of expressed milk in a thin layer and allowed to air dry works well too.


----------



## littlestar

i use a natural cream from babipur 

https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/Natural_Toiletries_&_Skincare/c16/p3/Nappy_Cream_with_Chamomile_&_Calendula/product_info.html

i use a fleece liner with it!

he's never had a rash from cloth, but unfortunately teething has caused a few issues.


----------



## wannabewillow

Rachel_C said:



> Bet you won't need nappy cream with lovely cloth! :thumbup: Cloth nappies are more breathable and have no chemicals so I've found them much better for Leyla's skin.

It's one of the main reasons I am switching to cloth. I used to work in a ward with patients who had mucositis. Nappy rash is nothing in comparison, but it's made me very cautious and scrupulous about nappy care. A lot of the reviews I read about cloth say that it's better for peachy bots. So excited now, can't wait to get started!

Thanks very much for the advice
Joanne x


----------



## wannabewillow

Thanks for that website Littlestar, Just had a look and it's got loads of good offers!
Will get a tub of that cream to try it out. It looks really nice and it's not expensive.
Joanne x


----------



## littlestar

it smells lush too


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Bepanthen has always worked fine for us, no problems with staining! Clears Molly's bum better than anything.


----------



## bjl1981

I hardly ever use nappy ointment, my LO has only had nappy rash if he's been ill with diorrihia (sp?!!!). Cloth seems to keep him really rash free!
But when he does need cream I use disposable liners to keep the cream off the nappy!


----------



## wannabewillow

We've pretty much used Bepanthan since day dot and it makes Mairi's bum all clear and peachy. Have got some fleece liners too because I saw some paper ones that just reminded me of tracing paper that I used a school!


----------



## wannabewillow

Can you recommend a good disposable liner? Thanks x


----------



## Rachel_C

The boots own disposable liners are the best I've found. They're not papery, they feel like fabric and I've even accidentally put them through the wash and they came out looking as new! They're kind of like very dense spider webs, if that makes sense? You can tease apart the fibres and the edges end up fluffy. Anyway they're the softest we've found anywhere and I'm guessing as they're Boots own ones, they won't be too expensive if you don't have to pay delivery charge.


----------



## wannabewillow

Great, I'll give them a try. Thanks x


----------



## Vici

I hardly ever use cream but when i do its Bepantham. I just add in a fleece liner as disposable liners don't agree with us x


----------



## Gingerspice

I have been reading up on nappies as going to trial a few, and also read about how you're not meant to use petroleum based nappy creams as they can clog the cloth pores and make them less absorbant. Because of this, when I was speaking to some of the women at a cloth nappy display thingy they reccommended the burt bees nappy cream. So this is what we bought.

I haven't used it yet as bubs not arrived, but hoping if there are any nappy rash issues that this will work well. 

https://www.burtsbees.co.uk/product-line/baby-bee/baby-bee-diaper-ointment.html


----------



## princessellie

we use nappy cream occasionally, we used to always get nappy rashes and i was considering giving up cloth for a while because of it, turned out in eeded to strip wash, anyways, thats beside the point lol, we use fleece lienrs in everything, they do get clogged up with cream but then you can throw them out as they are sooo cheap, saves the expensive nappies from being wrecked :winkwink:

x


----------



## wannabewillow

What do you mean by strip wash? Sorry, it's probably a thick question!
Joanne x


----------



## princessellie

strip wash is when you do a wash with a usual amount of powder (you usually only use 1/3 of the rec. dosage per wash) then rinse, rinse and rinse again until the water is clear, big big fanny on but gets nappies really clean :)

x


----------

